# Moving to UAE need help??



## cooljazz (May 5, 2010)

hi Forum,

i planning to move to UAE or ME mid of this year.

is it easy to get job there as an accountant or Manager.i have 5+ year experince and degree qualified

i have worked in logistics, service and construction and FMCG sector. and i have worked in Lisboa, Australia and india.

what sort of salary you think would be good??


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Do not move without having secured a job first. There are roles available for good, experienced people, but you will have to do a lot of legwork and research yourself. Use only professional agencies or approach compnaies that you want to work for directly.

As for salary, you should know what you are worth, but take into consideration the high cost of living and rent in the ME.

-


----------

